# Does TT = excessive weight gain?



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi All,

After about 15 months of feeling like crap and not being able to get my hyperthyroidism under control, my doctor and I are leaning towards surgery (pending my latest test results).

Does a TT cause excessive weight gain or does the synthetic hormone work just as well as normal metabolism? I do not want to risk being obese.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

After my TT, I had to get really hypo for RAI. And then after that my endo...was pretty much an idiot and severely undermedicated me. I gain a total of 27 pounds despite a good diet and exercise program, and, no, I was not happy. Since getting regulated, I've lost 11 pounds.

Certainly, I can't assure you that you won't gain a little, but if you get properly regulated right away and make efforts to stay fit, to the extent you can tolerate it, you should be fine.


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

I sure hope not! I am in the process of loosing 150lbs on weight watchers. I am currently down 45lbs. I have lost about 3lbs since my surgery almost 2 weeks ago. My Dr said I would loose faster than I was when I was hypo with hasi's. I am sure that is why I was started on such a high dose because I do have a lot to loose.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I have been without a thyroid for over a year, and am the same weight I've been for years.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I didn't have TT, but my thyroid is dead due to RAI. I weigh less now than I did before thyroid disease struck, so not everyone gains.

Renee


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you all for your responses! So there is hope


----------

